# kein Sound trotz geladener Module [solved]

## Midsommer

Vor ein paar Tagen meldete ich mich hier schon einmal, dort ging meine nvidia nicht im 3D modus. Nachdem ich diese nun zum laufen gebracht habe, ging mein Sound nicht mehr =(.

was nur seltsam ist, eigentlich ist das Soundmodul ja geladen: snd_intel8x0, zumindest meldet das lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           34280  0 

snd_ac97_codec        101016  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2816  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                90700  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc         11344  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

parport_pc             40360  0 

parport                38476  1 parport_pc

i2c_nforce2             7552  0 

nls_utf8                2432  1 

videodev               11520  0 

floppy                 66824  0 

vfat                   13824  0 

fat                    51184  1 vfat

ntfs                  181208  1 

nvidia               4854864  10 

agpgart                35236  1 nvidia

forcedeth              23364  0 

ata_piix               11396  0 

sata_vsc                9220  0 

sata_sis                9092  0 

sata_sx4               14340  0 

sata_nv                10564  2 

sata_via                9860  0 

sata_svw                8900  0 

sata_sil               10948  0 

sata_promise           12868  0 

libata                 59472  9 ata_piix,sata_vsc,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   23812  0 

ohci1394               32588  0 

ieee1394               98872  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               19716  0 

uhci_hcd               31136  0 

usb_storage            65280  0 

usbhid                 34848  0 

ehci_hcd               31240  0 

```

das nvidia eigene Modul nvsound kann ich jedoch nicht laden, ich bekomme bei "modprobe nvsound" aber auch keine Fehlermeldung. 

dmesg liefert:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

.

.

.

Nvsound: Nvidia Audio Init Module, 17:20:16 Feb 20 2006 version 1.0-7 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

Nvsound: NVIDIA CK8S Audio aci 0xc000 and ac97 0xbc00, IRQ 12

Nvsound: DEV MIXER 0 DEV AUDIO 3 

Nvsound: Audio getting removed ffff81002e5a7780 

KERN_INFO Nvsound: Release DEV MIXER 0 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50650 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46904

```

ich habe zunächst modprobe nvsound, dann rmmod nvsound und zum Schluss modprobe snd_intel8x0 durchgeführt.

ein /etc/init.d/alsasoound start lliefert jedoch:

```
  

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: set_controls:1088: snd_ctl_open error: No such file or directory        [ !! ]

```

aber unter der Forumssuche zu "snd_ctl_open error" kam nichts, was mit hätte helfen können.

Ansonsten hab ich, bis auf dass ich jetzt anstelle von amd64_agp und agpgart den NVRM verwende nichts geändert. 

Natürlich habe ich auch schon versucht, dies rückgängig zu machen, (also wieder mit amd64_agp und agpgart) als Module anstelle von NVRM, leider findet er immer noch keine Soundkarte (und das /dev/dsp) existiert nicht.

Was kann ich sonst noch tun - am bessten ohne zu rebooten?

OK - habs geschafft: war udevd: alle module raus, udev neu emerged, /sbin/udevd restart/ modprobe von hand. nur nvsound läuft nicht und kde findet auch keine Alsa module - aber damit kann ich leben

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/alsactl: set_controls:1088: snd_ctl_open error: No such file or directory 

 

Sollte ganz einfach sein: Du stopst alsa mit "/etc/init.d/alsasound stop". Dann löschst du die Datei "/etc/asound.state". Dann startest du alsa wieder und solltest eine Meldung "you have to unmute your card" erhalten.

Dann öffnest du ganz einfach alsamixer und unmutest wieder alles und stellst es so ein wie es sein soll.

Sollte eigentlich wieder gehen.

nvsound ist ein OSS Treiber und kann deshalb nicht geladen werden solange alsa läuft. Wenn du nvsound also benutzen willst musst du erst alsa stoppen. nvsound und intel8x0 zusammen vertragen sich sowieso nicht.

----------

